# Störgeräusche vom Handy



## wolfman1979 (22. Februar 2011)

*Störgeräusche vom Handy*

Hallo, habe ein großes Problem mit meinen Lautsprechern und Störgeräusche vom Handy was einen mehr als nur auf die Nerven geht.. 

Habe im mom ein 2.1 System von Logitech vorher ein 5.1 System von Creative und habe selbst mal im Media Markt geschaut nach einem neuen und habe mal das Handy in die nähe getan und auch die teuren machen unheimlisch laute Störgeräusche..... was in der heutigen Zeit einfach nicht sein darf...

Vielleicht weiß einer wie man eine vernünftige Abschirmung machen kann wenn es schon die Hersteller mit ihren Ingeneuren nicht hinbekommen 

Ich muss das Handy extra 3 Meter weit weg legen damit ich keine Störgeräusche habe, egal was für ein Handy das ist..... das kann es ja auch nicht sein.

Ps.
Meine Pioneer Hifi Anlage mit dem 5.1 JBL System macht keine Probleme oder Mein Fernseher selbst wenn ich das Handy diekt am AV Receifer lege oder an den Boxen... warum sind dann die PC Systeme so schlecht? Vor allem auch die ab 300 Euro systeme von Logitech?

Hoffe einer kann helfen, immer ohne Ton spielen nervt


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche vom Handy*

Für diese Frequenz gibt es keine Abschirmung. Man legt das Handy auch nicht in direkte Nähe zu einer Anlage.
Selbst die PA die ich unter meinen Fittichen habe reagiert allergisch gegen Handys und da sind einige k€ drinn begraben.


----------



## Zockkind (22. Februar 2011)

Wie nfsgame schon sagt ist es die Handyfrequenz die die Lautsprecher zum schwingen bringt das hat auch nichts mit abschirmung zu tun das geht einfach nicht anders.
Leg dein Handy mal neben einen Lautsprecher und lass dir eine SMS schicken schon bevor die ankommt hörst du ein knistern usw . Nach 2 sek. Kommt dann die Nachricht auf dem Handy an 

mfg


----------



## Speedi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche vom Handy*

Kenne das Problem nur zu gut, allerdings nur, wenn ich - wie Zockkind schon beschrieben hat - eine SMS empfange oder sende. Nur in die Nähe der Satelliten halten bringt beim Teufel CE300 nichts.
Zumindest nicht mit meinem Handy^^ 
Aber nervig isses schon, das stimmt. Deshalb lege ich mein Hand auch einfach 3 Meter entfernt ins Regal. 
Einmal mit'm Schreibtischstuhl hinrollen und schon bin ich am Phone wenn's mal wichtig wird... 

~ Speedi


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche vom Handy*



Zockkind schrieb:


> Wie nfsgame schon sagt ist es die Handyfrequenz die die Lautsprecher zum schwingen bringt das hat auch nichts mit abschirmung zu tun das geht einfach nicht anders.



Das ist unfug. Ein Handy bringt kein Lautsprecher der Welt zum schwingen ! 

Und auch nicht jedes Handy macht das, das liegt nämlich an der Frequenz vom GSM Netz, wenn ein Handy UMTS Nutzt tritt das z.b nicht auf.

Das hat was mit HF Störungen zu tun und mit dem HF Signalburst der das ganze hörbar macht. 

Anfällig ist dabei auch nicht jeder Verstärker ! Es gibt in der tat abgeschirmte Verstärker, bsp mein Yamaha oder mein Onkyo die interessiert das kein stück wenn ich mein handy drauf leg und telefonier.
Wenn ich das Handy aber ganz nah an meinen Laptop leg, dann stört es den verstärker im Laptop.  

Die PA bei NFSgame reagiert höchst warscheinlich deswegen empfindlich drauf weil das Mischpult oder andere Geräte anfällig sind. Ne reine Endstufe ist in der regel nicht anfällig dafür, sondern der Vorverstärker und die Geräte vor dem Vorverstärker. Wenn die Endstufe betroffen wäre, würde das Signal in FullPower aus den Boxen dröhnen

Und wie gesagt es kommt auch aufs GSM netz drauf an, da die unterschiedliche frequenzen nutzen. 

Also gibt da einige Faktoren, und der hintergrund ist nicht so einfach zu erklären, wenn ich das jetz ausweiten würd, müste ich nen langen text verfassen worauf ich aber grad kein bock hab, zumal das Forum auch nur noch ne Stunde online ist.


----------



## Zockkind (23. Februar 2011)

Nein du verstehst mich falsch.
Bzw habe ich es falsch geschrieben.
In den LS sind Magnete , das sollte ja jeder wissen  
Durch die Handystrahlung werden die sozusagen in schwingungen versetzt so kommt ja auch normal der Sound daraus.
Und mit dem Handy ist das halt unkontrolliert .

mfg


----------



## Blutstoff (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche vom Handy*



Zockkind schrieb:


> In den LS sind Magnete , das sollte ja jeder wissen
> Durch die Handystrahlung werden die sozusagen in schwingungen versetzt so kommt ja auch normal der Sound daraus.
> Und mit dem Handy ist das halt unkontrolliert .
> 
> mfg


 
Sorry, aber das ist Quark. Es verhält sich genau so, wie Dfence es beschrieben hat.


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche vom Handy*

Richtig, denn wenn es so wäre wie Zockkind es beschreibt würde auch ein nichtangeschlossener LS Töne von sich geben … macht er aber nicht!


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche vom Handy*

Außerdem schwingt der Magnet in einem Lautsprecher nicht .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche vom Handy*

Wenn unsere Handystrahlung stark genug wäre eine Lautsprechermembran von allein anzutreiben hätte ich ehrlich gesagt Angst davor ^^


----------

